# Collection of cord blood



## kellyg (Dec 18, 2008)

Does anyone have any coding info on the collection of cord blood for banking(not donation) at the time of delivery.  We are billing with cpt 38205 and dx V59.02.


----------



## adwood68 (Jan 14, 2009)

How about S2140 with V59.02?


----------



## mhoople (Jan 15, 2009)

Just a heads up if you will be billing medicare for the mentioned services,  dx code s2140 is a non-covered code. see link below

Not sure, but you may what to look at cpt 86890 or 86891 as a billing option. I suggest that you check the medical policy information provided by the insurance companies (within the state you are located) that you will be billing, as each may have preferred coding limitations or regulations on these services. You can check the policies by going to the insurance companies web page and looking for a link for medical policies to view, or use thier contact information to call / email them for the preferred coding method.  

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/PhysicianFeeSched/PFSRVF/list.asp?listpage=4

m. hoople cpc


----------



## dlgordon (Jan 23, 2009)

*cord blood*

From the CBR (cord blood registry) two senarios are presented. 

CPT code 59899-unlisted maternity care and delivery 
ICD-9 code V59.09- blood other

the second

CPT code S2140-cord blood harvesting for transplantation, alogenic
ICD-9 code V59.09- blood other

They also have a toll free number for questuions 1.800.588.6377 

Hope this helps.

Debbie G


----------

